# NGT - April 3-D Shoot - New Pictures!



## dutchman (Mar 19, 2013)

The next installment of the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club’s 2013 3-D schedule is on Sunday, April 7. We will have 20 targets (20’s plenty), at least, set in the woods for your shooting enjoyment. Your skill will be challenged.

More than likely, we will start the festivities at 8:30 a.m. with a brief devotional and then proceed with the shooting. This, of course, is up to the shoot host. As the year progresses, we generally start earlier due to warmer weather. WE also have folks who want to come and shoot and then go to their church services. 

Shoot fees are as follows:
Members - $5 each
Non-members - $10 each
Family of 4 or more - $15
First time shooters – FREE
Lunch will be available as usual for a $5 per person donation to help defray the expenses associated with such an activity.

Our physical address for those of you who may not know where we are:

2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Shoot hosts for this shoot will be our club President Dave Bureau, assisted by Richard Belcher.

Y’all come shoot with us. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff and I will be there. I also plan to bring my 14 yo grandson Nathan. His first time at NGT....so looking forward to it.  We plan to camp on Sat.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't wait.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 19, 2013)

i gonna try and come.


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 19, 2013)

Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 19, 2013)

Quite a few of us are planning to camp at NGT the Saturday evening before this shoot.

Brad Berg, Allen Rosen and Nathan Sherrin are planning to set up their frontier camps and maybe build a few bows.

We are planning a Coon Shoot for that evening. The format is not completely decided, but there will dollars, and fun involved.

Potluck/Dutch oven supper that evening. We will all cook and/or bring something good to eat, and throw it on the tables about 7pm and share.

If Tomi let's him, Zombie Fred may be able to make the trip, and try his hand at catching a few arrows. 

Going to be a fun time.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 19, 2013)

I plan on being there!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 20, 2013)

no problem with undead Fred being there!!!! matter of fact lots of fun stuff planned ....easter eggs to shoot at, my outhouse shot, my saddle shot and maybe a few more surprises.....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2013)

If undead Fred is gonna be there, Hector will also make a guest appearance. Tomi, I know how much you love Hector.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got a Facebook notification saying its cancelled. What's up?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 21, 2013)

I believe Gene was having trouble with the invites on Facebook, so he cancelled the event on Facebook and started a new one. As far as I know everything is still a go.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok good. Thanks.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2013)

Ronnie is correct. I created the event from my page as opposed to the NGTA Group page. Brain cramp. Cancelled the one after I got the other one up and running. This event is definitely a go! Hector is looking forward to seeing everyone again, especially Tomi. He sez he ain't scared of Tomi none at all...


----------



## Bowhunterga (Mar 21, 2013)

Wouldn't miss it! The Angell's will be there!


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 21, 2013)

Devotion will be around 8:30.  Ish
If that's ok


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 21, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Devotion will be around 8:30.  Ish
> If that's ok



Sounds perfect to me. I am looking forward to hearing your message.


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 22, 2013)

We cannt wait. Always love seeing everyone. The little girls will be there as well.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 1, 2013)

coming soon......to some woods near YOU!!!!! 
So come shoot with us!!!! 

Got lots of fun, cool, silly plans for targets and runners and what all!!!!!


----------



## Gordief (Apr 1, 2013)

got my campin' gear... if it don't rain
got my trade blanket...
got my bow makin' kit...
2 days of fun...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> coming soon......to some woods near YOU!!!!!
> So come shoot with us!!!!
> 
> Got lots of fun, cool, silly plans for targets and runners and what all!!!!!



Silly plans? Uh-oh.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2013)

dutchman said:


> If undead Fred is gonna be there, Hector will also make a guest appearance. Tomi, I know how much you love Hector.





dutchman said:


> Ronnie is correct. I created the event from my page as opposed to the NGTA Group page. Brain cramp. Cancelled the one after I got the other one up and running. This event is definitely a go! Hector is looking forward to seeing everyone again, especially Tomi. He sez he ain't scared of Tomi none at all...



I ain't skeeered of no big fat rat!!!!!!! 
long as ya'll ain't of my silly fun targets....

I really can't wait for the weekend. My 14 yo grandson Nathan is coming to, and he's SO excited !!!!! I know everyone will make him welcome....just be tolerate, somehow he's learned the art of the talkingsentencethatneverstops.......  wonder where he learnt that!!!!   He's in the Boy Scouts and loves everything about it and archery/hunting/civil war/history.......a cool kid.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2013)

Should I bring a fire barrel for y'all to sit around?


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Should I bring a fire barrel for y'all to sit around?



wouldn't hurt...ya'll know how much I like them!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> wouldn't hurt...ya'll know how much I like them!!!!



The rain coming in later this week will be a help, but if we can keep from scorching the ground too much, I will bring one.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 3, 2013)

dutchman said:


> The rain coming in later this week will be a help, but if we can keep from scorching the ground too much, I will bring one.



we'll be careful!!!!


----------



## postal guy (Apr 3, 2013)

Would you mind a new guy showing up?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 3, 2013)

postal guy said:


> Would you mind a new guy showing up?



No sir! We will look forward to seeing you.


----------



## devolve (Apr 3, 2013)

me and my buddy brian are planning on being there.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 4, 2013)

My assumption is that set up will be same time on Saturday? 

Have not heard anything to the contrary from the shoots host, Necedah.

Saturday at 0800, I guess.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 4, 2013)

dutchman said:


> My assumption is that set up will be same time on Saturday?
> 
> Have not heard anything to the contrary from the shoots host, Necedah.
> 
> Saturday at 0800, I guess.



Saturday at 8:00 works for me!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 4, 2013)

dutchman said:


> My assumption is that set up will be same time on Saturday?
> 
> Have not heard anything to the contrary from the shoots host, Necedah.
> 
> Saturday at 0800, I guess.



Probably because he is fishing. When that man is fishing, he is totally consumed by it.


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 4, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Probably because he is fishing. When that man is fishing, he is totally consumed by it.



Fishing is good, just not quite as good as hunting. of course I did go through 2-3 bass boats at one time in my life.


----------



## Gordief (Apr 4, 2013)

AL...
are you going to bring your new bow from G&L ?


----------



## Al33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gordief said:


> AL...
> are you going to bring your new bow from G&L ?



Wasn't planning on it Gordie. Do you want to shoot it?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 4, 2013)

Weather forecast for Gainesville this weekend.

Calling for breezy, dry and pleasant temps for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 4, 2013)

been raining this week, need to bring mud boots....along with my clippers.......


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 4, 2013)

That Jeff is on the ball!
We can bring clippers?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 4, 2013)

Leave the clippers at the house, Tomi. You won't need 'em.


----------



## Gordief (Apr 4, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> That Jeff is on the ball!
> We can bring clippers?



i got a memo that said...

NGTA is now a clipper free zone...


----------



## Gordief (Apr 4, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Wasn't planning on it Gordie. Do you want to shoot it?




yea al...  i'd like to shoot it....


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 4, 2013)

Gosh I hate to miss this one.  Gotta fly to LA out of TRI Cities on Sunday. Otherwise I'd be there.  Y'all have a ball and stick some foam for me!


----------



## Necedah (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally parked the boat and I'm switching into archery mode. Setup will be at 8:00 Saturday.  Going to be a fun weekend with a challenging course and great folks to hang out with.

Dave


----------



## dutchman (Apr 4, 2013)

Roger and I will be at Loretta's at 0700 for anyone that would care to join us.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 5, 2013)

I will be bringing my clippers.......ya'll can't stop me.  I am part of the set up crew on Sat and reserve the right to use my clippers for the good of the club.......
My grandson and I will be coming down early Sat am from Cleveland, so we will dine in an eating establishment prior to arrival......


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> I will be bringing my clippers.......ya'll can't stop me.  I am part of the set up crew on Sat and reserve the right to use my clippers for the good of the club.......



Then you might be needing a chainsaw in the near future.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 5, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Then you might be needing a chainsaw in the near future.



If you can give me one that I can handle, I'll be your huckleberry......


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 5, 2013)

Here comes the sun!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> If you can give me one that I can handle, I'll be your huckleberry......



You'd be the last person I'd hand a chainsaw to. We'd turn our backs for a minute and turn back to see 15 acres of clearcut...


----------



## PRlongbow (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 5, 2013)

dutchman said:


> You'd be the last person I'd hand a chainsaw to. We'd turn our backs for a minute and turn back to see 15 acres of clearcut...



Nu huh..........


----------



## pine nut (Apr 6, 2013)

Y'all come on out.  This is a good course and a good time to be had!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll tell you, this is as good a course as I've seen in some time. You will be challenged. You will have fun. Bring sunscreen even though the course is in the woods. Y'all come see us!


----------



## postal guy (Apr 7, 2013)

I was looking forward to being there and meeting the group, but I have to help out my mother. Thank you for the welcome and maybe see you in May.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 7, 2013)

Big fun there today it was great as usual


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 7, 2013)

Perfect weather, awesome fellowship. Thank you NGT for another great Sunday.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 7, 2013)

I going to make one of these shoots one of these days. David had a double hitter today. 10:30 and 12:30. mikE


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 7, 2013)

Great time today and a very good course. 

Thank you to the volunteers that spend the time setting up and taking down the course monthly. Y'all do a great job.


----------



## greenman20 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another great day of shooting and time spent with fellow traditionalist! thanks NGT!


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 7, 2013)

Great shoot today! Course was really good. Thanks to all who had a  hand in set up and all involved.


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 7, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Great shoot today! Course was really good. Thanks to all who had a  hand in set up and all involved.



X2


----------



## dpoole (Apr 8, 2013)

Was glad to see Dave in charge of lunch. We  thought Hampton was in charge of lunch. Afraid he might serve lettuce leaf sandwich with granola bar for desert


----------



## PRlongbow (Apr 8, 2013)

*Spectacular day*

The family and I had a wonderful time ,Thank you to everyone who made it possible, What a great shoot!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 8, 2013)

dpoole said:


> Was glad to see Dave in charge of lunch. We  thought Hampton was in charge of lunch. Afraid he might serve lettuce leaf sandwich with granola bar for desert



That a good one D.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 8, 2013)

Great times as usual!!! 

These pic's are from Skunkhound's phone and let me tell you his new to him Black Widow made him proud. He shot his best score ever yesterday at NGTA and demonstrated to our group of shooters some really great shots. He likes shootin' them thar plastic eggs and he even got a pass through on his surprise inside. What's next, Cracker jacks?

He wasn't skeered to kill the Zombie like your supposed to neither and shot that sucker right in the head while the rest of us went for the safe score of a body shot. That Zombie needs an eye patch now.

Then there was a target we all did well on, four of five of us all got inside the ten ring. Casey lead us off with his ten, I followed having something to shoot at, then Mike and Doug added their arrows to the nice group. 

Of course I made a shot that baldfish (Charlie) would liked to have seen.

We all had a great day and a lot of fun together.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 8, 2013)

dpoole said:


> Was glad to see Dave in charge of lunch. We  thought Hampton was in charge of lunch. Afraid he might serve lettuce leaf sandwich with granola bar for desert



 Likely so but he is one of few in our age group that has a flat belly.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2013)

Al, there were several who scored "tree" points on that course yesterday. If Skunk shot his best ever score on that one, he really did something!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2013)

Ya know, I've said this before....and will say it again!!!!......Wasn't this past weekend wonderful! I always feel so wonderful (but tired) after one of our club shoots. The satisfaction of seeing folks and families laughing and enjoying archery is the BEST!!!! To have someone come, never having held a bow, we put one in their hands, send them off with an experienced shooting (or not!!haha!)group....and they come off the course with this glazed addicted look on their faces. They ask how they can own one ......they return later!!! That my friends is what it's allll about!!!! To meet someone that just heard about us, or read a little insert in a mag or paper...then located us and 'Viola....another happy person!!! That's what great movies are made from.....and forever friends!  I got the Blessing of having my 14 yo grandson Nathan with me all weekend. Jeff bought him his own tent, we got set up and had the best time for 2 days!!! I wasn't sure Nathan wouldn't be "under foot" all the time.....I had no worries of that. The moment he stepped from my truck, he spied Brad and Nathan's encampment and was GONE!!!! in 60 seconds!!! Some of my pics are from set-up Sat and the rest Sunday....you know I'll talk all along!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2013)

2nd batch: 
Saturday nites Coon Shoot winner extraudinare' WASSSSS....first timer Evan Vandermay!!! congrates to him....fine shooting. Sat pm was filled with alot of fun around the campfires......
Richard Foster brought a friend, Skip Cook,  I caught a pic along with Dave....hope he comes back!!!
Stan Bennett gave a wonderful message in his devotional for us. I believe that was about the largest group we've had! Our hosts for the shoot were Richard Belcher (at the regist table) and Dave Bureau (our Chef for the day) absolutely great jobs on both ya'lls parts!!!! 
The Cochran family showed off some fantastic new shirts!!! Now you know I took alot of pics and a right smart of them are of my grandson!!!  I want his Momma to know I didn't take him to Vegas or New Orleans...... Brad Berg showed Ethan and Nathan how to make fire with dry tender, char cloth, magnifying glass and the sun!!!!
My Easter egg shots proved to be popular. I watched as Taylor Cochran took very careful aim....and found her prize!!!!! Good Shooting Girl!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2013)

3rd batch:
what Blessings...........


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2013)

4th batch:
I was given "carte blanche" to put what I wanted as prizes in my Easter eggs....mostly it was candy.....but I did on occasion have some really cool prizes!!!!  Just ask Al Chapman and Jr Pittman, or Dennis Rice and Cassie Vandermay! Zoe got the Arthur Anglin prize egg...sadly I was not in attendance when she pulled his finger...... But a few folks will shoot for free next month, or have a new string made by Jeff Hampton, Brian Harbin received my singing abilites hair and lots of candy made its way into happy hands!!!! Thank You to all who were good sports for it!!!! 
I also want to thank everyone who gave of themselves so my grandson had the time of his life. Jeff got a tent for him, fed him and kept him motivated when he needed it....and a handshake and hug when I took him home! Brad Berg gave him a hickory stave and many hrs of instruction and patience in working that bow down. Arthur Anglin gave him a useful scrapping tool made from a ban saw. Beecher Duvall gave him a shekel coin from Jerusalum. Dave Bureau made and gifted him one of his fantastic knives and timber rattler sheaths!!!! And last but not least, there were folks that remembered Nathan's Papaw Varnell and they told him stories and spoke of him. That meant alot to Nathan. On our way home Sun night, I asked Nathan to tell me "what was THE BEST" thing that he did over the weekend, he said quickly, working on the bow. I then asked him to be honest and tell me what he liked the least of all.......he looked surprised and said "Nothing Granny, it was better than Christmas and his birthday" combined. So my grateful and sincere "Thank You" goes out to each of you......


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 8, 2013)

Just outstanding: Pictures, the entire weekend, all fo the young faces, teenage faces, new faces and the folks who have been coming to these shoots for quite awhile.

This was a great  weekend for our little Archery club, and for all the families, and for Traditional Archery.

Thanks for the pictures and the story telling Tomi and Al; great job!

Thanks Dave, and Richard for taking the lead last weekend.

Thanks to the big set up crew Saturday, and everyone who does whatever needs to be done to make all of the things happen that create these good times.

I was happy and proud to be there, and be a part!


----------



## ducky (Apr 8, 2013)

Great great shoot )


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Dennis (Apr 8, 2013)

What a awesome day!


----------



## hogless (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sorry I missed it I have been working weekends for over year

Now and really miss coming to the shoots


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 8, 2013)

"Carte Blanche "
Who is she?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2013)

You know, we have the makings of a pretty good trad archery club...


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> "Carte Blanche "
> Who is she?



Never mind you don't know her............


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## whossbows (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice pictures tomi..looks like club is still growing.good to see all the younger crowd(;-)


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like a great time had by all.  Sorry I missed it.  See y'all in May if my my boss don't send me on the road again...


----------



## bbb6765 (Apr 8, 2013)

I really enjoyed co-hosting this month. I met some really great people.  A big thank you to everyone for making this an unforgettable weekend!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2013)

bbb6765 said:


> I really enjoyed co-hosting this month. I met some really great people.  A big thank you to everyone for making this an unforgettable weekend!



Ya know working the regist table does allow you to meet lots of folks you might otherwise never get the chance to!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2013)

bbb6765 said:


> I really enjoyed co-hosting this month. I met some really great people.  A big thank you to everyone for making this an unforgettable weekend!



Many thanks for all of your help this past weekend, sir!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like another great shoot! Hate I missed it....I ended up working all day after church.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 9, 2013)

had a great time also. got there a bit late,so I missed seeing some of the folks I see in the pictures.anyhow,I got to shoot the course, and, more importantly, get some help with my first selfbow. special thanks to Doug Bell,for the stave,Brad Berg, for the string,and Dan Beckwith,for the advice & encouragement. still have alot of finish work to do,but it shoots!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 9, 2013)

bbb6765 said:


> I really enjoyed co-hosting this month. I met some really great people.  A big thank you to everyone for making this an unforgettable weekend!



You did a great job! 



dutchman said:


> You know, we have the makings of a pretty good trad archery club...



I agree brother; ain't it great!


----------

